

43k BTC stolen from Bitcoinica - steve8918
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/bitcoins-worth-228000-stolen-from-customers-of-hacked-webhost.ars?clicked=related_right

======
paulhauggis
bitcoin is still around?

